# To the beach!!!



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok... I need suggestions.

I plan on riding to HB pier or past via the Santa Ana rivertrail. I live in North OC and me and my newbie roomate want to head south but due to time constraints, we want to drive a little south and park next to the riverbed and hit the beach from there.

I normally ride from Riverdale park off the 91 but it would take too long to get to the beach so I am looking for spots south of the stadium that are:

1) close access to the riverbed

2) have decent parking where no ones going to mess with your car in some back alley.

3) legal parking where you wont get towed if parked in some business park or something

Please list any spots you have used to park and ride from and where they are so I can look them up on a map...

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Talk about dejavu! it's like I'm responding to myself in the past. Have you done Yorba Linda to Corona? Is it very hilly? What path do you take?

I did the Santa Ana River trail last Sat morning. Took 3 of my first timer friends with me. We parked at Centennial Park on Edinger & Fairview. Beware, Harbor is closed, and the freeway is really slow @ the 22/57 interchange due to all the construction. It's best you exit early while still on the 57 and take side streets from there. If you decide to tough it out on 22, Fairview exit is not labeled properly. It called "Exit 357" or some nonsense like that. I missed it and ended up rounding the detour on Euclid.

Centennial Park has free parking and has River Trail access at the northwest corner of the park (around the soccer fields). Its 10 miles to HB pier. Took us an hour & half because my friends were doing 10mph on their MBs -plus stops. Ride is much faster going up stream because of the wind.

Note:
Don't confuse the 5th Street Park, with Centennial Park. Remember its on Edinger and Fairview. Harbor is CLOSED!

Check out this site for parking ideas (arrows)
http://www.labikepaths.com/LowerSA.html

The images of Centennial Park on Google Earth are not up to date.
http://dl.google.com/earth/GoogleEarth.exe


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Where is Harbor closed? Thanks.


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Westbound off-ramp at Habor in Garden Grove from the 22 fwy is closed. I'm guessing for the better part of the season. Do you how far they gonna take the widening process of the 22? Save yourself 15 minutes and avoid entering 22W from 57.


----------

